# Anyone have a Hogue grip on their XD?



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like how the Hogue made my Beretta feel, so I was considering getting one for my 4" XD. I was at the store today, and there aren't really any that are made for the XD specifically, but a lot that will "fit all Glocks and most other semi-auto pistols." Will these fit the XD?

And, yes, I realize about the 1911 safety... I'd cut a slit in the grip a-la razor if required.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I had one for my XD subcompact; it wasn't a Hogue, but basically the same. I cut a slit out for the grip safety and it wasn't a problem. I did, however, take it off because it moved around entirely too easily. I imagine it'd probably work better on a full-size grip.


----------

